

Xiaomi Boosts Its Business in India with Strategic Investment from Ratan Tata - nithinr6
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/26/xiaomi-ratan-tata-investment/

======
esturk
Xiaomi phones are very cheap, and for its price, well made. At first I thought
I had to use the Google play store but after not being able to install it
because of some issues with MIUI6, I instead selected Amazon's Appstore.

It turns out that Amazon's Appstore was all the replacement I needed to get
most of the apps I commonly use and if I really needed that one app not in
Amazon, I can always find the APK for it provided it doesn't use Google Play
Store's API.

I suppose there's a great opportunity ahead for Amazon to partner with Xiaomi
should the latter try to enter the market in North America. Xiaomi phones will
be stronger devices for Amazon's struggle for relevance than their kindles and
fire phones.

